# crows



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

what do you guys do after you shoot crows , keep them or something else ?


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

I Hate to Polute the local farmers property as they give me the rights to Hunt ..

So if I am crow hunting and had shot say 3 or so and calling them in seems to slow down, I grab the shotgun and cart the downed crows back near my decoy set up and display them in tree branches with neck wedged in V Notches or I will place them on their bellies with Wings opened as more eye appeal to flocks...When I Finally call it a day I cart my harvest along with my decoys and calls and such back to the truck... Even if done in two trips I cart the dead crows to the truck first so I have the energy to head back out in the cold for my store bought decoys..All along carting the shotgun as some crows will come in as they see movement of you picking up there fallen friends...

I Leave the dead crows in the bed of the truck while temps stay cold and use them at all spots for extra decoy display..if tempatures get to warm I Place the intire cluster of game in my 10x12 shed where it's 10-20 degrees cooler for safe keeping...

So Many I have Talked with say they got sick as heck after eatting crows..So I have yetto risk the gutt ache to taste some of what I have harvested fresh...Thou I am game to Atless tring some so I can Slice them down the belly and remove the Back hide and head and wings as one unit to staple or glue to a 2 liter plastic pop bottle for a attractent yet..And still have some dinner...

Right now at this point 2-16-09 I have 25 frozen stiff crow decoys in the bed of the truck...Which I May soon need the atv and small lawn wagon to cart them and my plastic decoys along with my game calls a bucket to sit on and my shotgun and ammo....

I Also Have some hides and pelts from working at a fur tannery that are dry tanned that I Place next to and Under some decoys in thefield as if they are feeding on the dead ****,skunk or fox pelts...

I am in the works of modifing a few of my plastic decoys so that the head bobs down to look like a commen crow sticking it's beek into some fresh meat for a meal..and have the decoy Balanced on a pipe.....

Also I want to Take a Plastic Pop bottle and cut out some Plastic wings I can add to decoys so they spin with the wind as i have them hang in trees near my location...But all Takes Time

So to answer your quiestion... Dead Crows make Great Eye Appeal Decoys.....

Scottie_The_Boy


----------

